# Instal FreeBSD 8.0 (i386) under VMWare workstation 7 issues



## c_lam_2003 (Jan 18, 2010)

Helo, I am new to FreeBSD and just finish installation FreeBSD 8.0 (i386) version under VMWare workstation 7. I can get KDE 4 run (with sound and network support), however, I have the following questions:
1) after install the VMWare tools, the mouse and keyboard integration is ok, but FreeBSD cannot share clipboard wit my host OS (Win XP Pro) like other guest OS, also, the drag and drop file onto FreeBSD / KDE4 not work. Is there any option/flag I need to tune?
2) I can power off the virtual machine in KDE4, but it go back to the terminal and I need to power off thru VMware's menu, is there anyway to complete power off from within KDE4?
3) I can update the system thru freebsd-update command and pkg_add, sysinstall etc. But I would like to know is there any GUI tools inside KDE4 to handle the add/remove program and system update ? (I know PC BSD has such feature) is there any package can do this in  FreeBSD ? 

Thanks.

Regds
LAM Chi-fung


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 18, 2010)

1) VMWare guest additions are needed for that [I don't know if they are available for your VMWare version]
2) my guess would be that it's problem of VMWare
3) no


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 18, 2010)

in port there are guest additions up to emulators/vmware-guestd6

try, perhaps they will work, however it might not work at all


----------



## c_lam_2003 (Jan 19, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> ni port there are guest additions up to emulators/vmware-guestd6
> 
> try, perhaps they will work, however it might not work at all


I tried ad get the following:

```
MYBSD# make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found

========================================================================
Choose "VM" -> "Install VMware Tools..." from VMware Workstation
menu to connect VM's CD-ROM drive and installation CD image temporary.
Press "Install" button when a dialog pops up.
========================================================================

This port mounts /dev/acd0 to /mnt.

Are you ready? [Y/n]: y
/bin/mkdir -p /mnt
/sbin/umount /mnt 2>&1 >/dev/null
umount: /mnt: not a file system root directory
*** Error code 1 (ignored)
/sbin/umount /dev/acd0 2>&1 >/dev/null
umount: /dev/acd0: unknown file system
*** Error code 1 (ignored)
/sbin/mount -t cd9660 /dev/acd0 /mnt
mount_cd9660: /dev/acd0: Input/output error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/vmware-tools6.
```

seems that there is some problem in the make file.... ;<

Regds
LAM Chi-fung


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 19, 2010)

No, it's designed for vmware 6, you're using 7, this might well be the issue


----------



## c_lam_2003 (Jan 22, 2010)

*partially solved*

Hello all,

1) I still can't use clipboard sharing and drag & drop feature

2) now I can power off the FreeBSD, below is what I do:
- edit kdmrc to enable root login
- lotout and login kde as root
- go to setting->system setting->login manager (may need to click advanced)->go to the shutdown tab->edit the Halt command
the default command of halt is halt, edit it to shutdown -p now and kde is able to power off.

3) I use DesktopBSD's tool (mainly package manager)
pkg_add -r desktopbsd-tools
and I add the program into the K menu then everything work fine :r:r:r:r

http://www.desktopbsd.net/wiki/doku.php?id=doc:desktopbsd_tools_in_freebsd

http://desktopbsd.net/wiki/doku.php?id=doc:package_manager

Regds
LAM Chi-fung


----------

